# How can I trade OTCBB from Australia?



## airepx (15 September 2015)

i want to trade penny stocks,
can anybody direct me to a trading platform that i can trade them on


----------



## skyQuake (15 September 2015)

Very very hard from Aus. Much easier and cheaper in the US with a US broker


----------

